# Newbie



## hikerpoet (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi all. I'm hikerpoet. I write poetry an prose. I'm on here to gain insight, experience and evolve as a writer. 
I had an adventurous childhood exploring forests, creeks, lakes and more. I draw from those experiences in my poetry. 
In the second grade I was introduced to a George Carlin album by a friend. That day influenced my career path and for tgirteen years I performed standup and wrote sketches for Premiere Radio. 
I left comedy to be an active father and husband. My girls took the ballet path which showed me a side of life I never knew. Now I sit on the board for an arts organization. I draw on those experiences when I write. 
Now that my girls have grown and gone my wife and I are able to get back to our roots, stretch our legs and hike. I've backpacked sections of the Appalachian Trail, all of the  Sheltowee Trace, and parts of the Grand Canyon. It's the most spiritual, rugged, physically demanding activity I've done. Each time I hike I leave the trail in awe of nature's beauty. I feel inspired and I write about the personal experiences felt on the trail. 
I also like to look at a scenario like a street scene and describe it as if I were painting still life. 
I appreciate the opportunity these forums provide and look forward to what's around the corner. HP


----------



## aj47 (Nov 18, 2016)

Welcome to our community.  There's a lot going on here.  Look around and find what interests you.  Take part in (or start) a discussion or two.  Read someone's work and give them feedback.  Or hang out in the Lounge and meet people.  

Once you've been around awhile and have leveled up to full member status, you'll be able to share your work for feedback, too.

Again, welcome.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi there, hikerpoet and welcome. I think you will be a real asset here, with your experience of life and interesting jobs and hobbies. We have some writing competitions - both poetry and prose - that might interest you. They are mostly just for fun but are amazing for kick-starting ideas and refining writing skills, the winner usually gets a virtual medal as well. I imagine you might be brilliant at the non-fiction prose challenge. We also have serious threads, where writers can get in-depth help with such things as poetry forms and so on, plus a writing discussion forum where anyone can ask about an aspect of writing that's bothering them. Some of these forums will be hidden until you have made ten posts, after that they will open automatically. This is simply to prevent bots and spammers from viewing our unpublished work.

I like the fact that you did standup comedy, do you ever use humour in your writing? (I'm English , hence the variations in spelling - they allow all sorts of folk in here.  )

Anyway, I look forward to seeing you around the threads and, if you need any help finding your way around, I'll be pleased to help if I can

jen


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 18, 2016)

hikerpoet said:


> Hi all. I'm hikerpoet. I write poetry an prose. I'm on here to gain insight, experience and evolve as a writer.
> I had an adventurous childhood exploring forests, creeks, lakes and more. I draw from those experiences in my poetry.
> In the second grade I was introduced to a George Carlin album by a friend. That day influenced my career path and for tgirteen years I performed standup and wrote sketches for Premiere Radio.
> I left comedy to be an active father and husband. My girls took the ballet path which showed me a side of life I never knew. Now I sit on the board for an arts organization. I draw on those experiences when I write.
> ...





A Hiking poet, influenced by George Carlin, exposed to the ethereal world of Ballet, a writer of comedy...Father, Husband.... sounds surreal...
Writing from life's experiences is the best way to be constantly inspired... Welcome to WF, hikerpoet and newbie... Explore and take a hike around the forum, I am sure it will be a new, rewarding adventure...My name is Julia, and I ssssnap the whip in the fabulous poetry thread... see you there..


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 18, 2016)

Welcome! I hope that you find what you are looking for here! I am looking forward to reading some of your poems! It sounds like you are living an interesting life (by which I mean sadly more interesting than mine lol), I would love to hike the Appalachian Trail one day. I have heard that it is an amazing experience.  Good to have you here!


----------



## sas (Nov 19, 2016)

So glad you're here. We are simpatico. Carlin is my absolute fav!! I boulder up The Rockies off trail every summer and ski down them every Spring. I am never more alive as then ... although sometimes I feel near death. But, it provides great things to write about. I look forward to yours. Best. Sas


----------



## hikerpoet (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Julia. I'll check out the poetry thread. See you soon


----------



## hikerpoet (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Sas. I know someone who hikes in CO. She said the challenge there is hiking 14ers. Planning on hiking a section of the Colorado Trail next August, Silverton to Durango


----------



## hikerpoet (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks Fantastical! the AT is rugged beauty and s great place to go if you are looking for wisdom or to hear the voice of the universe


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 22, 2016)

hikerpoet said:


> Thanks Fantastical! the AT is rugged beauty and s great place to go if you are looking for wisdom or to hear the voice of the universe



Sounds EXACTLY like my kind of place!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 24, 2016)

Welcome hikerpoet! You sound like you have a good set of experiences to draw from! Good!

The site has a lot to offer. You may be interested in some of the Writing Contests and Prompts that we have here. 

Make yourself comfortable and don't forget to smell the roses along the way! :cool2:


----------



## JaneC (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi! Wow, your background sounds so interesting! The out doors experiences you have had must really bring you a lot of inspiration. I've always loved the idea of hiking, but never found a lot of joy while actually doing it.  Small treks sure, but nothing too long. Camping has the same allure for me.  

I am new myself and am excited to read some of your work in the future!


----------



## hikerpoet (Nov 30, 2016)

JaneC it's nice to meet you.
Miles per day with my hikes are between 10 and 20 with a 30 lb pack. I drink in my surroundings while maintaining a running dialogue with the universe. As the miles pass my conversations and observations change. 
Fatigue and focuse in the moment are all consuming. 
The inspiration usually comes with reflection  
I look forward to reading you


----------



## Carly Berg (Dec 4, 2016)

Welcome, hikerpoet.


----------

